# [H] Infinity Aleph [W] £££ [IRL/UK]



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Yo!

I have those minis (all assembled/unpainted):
- Asura m/rifle from starter box
- Asura w/spitfire
- Dasyus (kneeling fella) w/boarding shotgun (combi rifle barrel cut) - he works as Naga minelayer
- Dasyus Hacker (no hair) - w/boarding shotgun (combi rifle barrel cut) - he works as Naga minelayer
- Naga Sniper
- Deva from starter box
- Sophotect
- Achilles
- Box of Myrmidons
- Garuda HMG
- Rebot w/HMG after accident (those feeding belts cracked for good... but still guns itself are attached to the model)

All of them on those bases:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380304811820? ... 1497.l2649 - I have few more (9 I think)
Rebot is on that base: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370539369263? ... 1497.l2649 - I have 2 more

Due to another baba coming I must assume I won't be playing it anymore (but still I'm very unhappy to get part with it) so I'm open to offers.
I'm based in Ireland so I would prefer to sell it to Europe cause P&P cost to i.e. USA might be tricky (yet I'm still willing to sell it as long as the buyer pays for it :mrgreen: )

PM me with offers.

cheers
daniello_s

edit:
links to pics

http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/7683/dscf5400q.jpg
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5866/dscf5401r.jpg
http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/6339/dscf5399.jpg
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/841/dscf5398g.jpg


----------



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Quick update:

Will sell them for £65 posted to UK/EUROPE or £75 Rest of the World (they cost me £105 so it's 2/3 of price)


----------

